# First time pea diving!



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

The boys were looking grimy, so I figured I let them get a bit wet. They loved it.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Aww how cute! I've never had luck with pea diving. Just my boy Jukka will skim sunflower seeds off the top and Brody have no problem shoving his whole head as deep down as he can for dehydrated fruit  they look so goofy with sopping wet faces. Maybe one day you could get them so far as to swimming  always hoped one of my ratties would take to it, hopefully Brody will. If your rats took to diving so well I wouldn't be surprised if they took to it too


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

That's so sweet, back in June i let my hairless boys have a go at it too! (bad quality photo) :/


----------



## lulabelle (Oct 19, 2013)

I wanted to try this with my babies, is it just frozen peas in warm water?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

I've never heard of this. It's just snacks in warm water for them to retrieve or specifically peas?


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

I use peas cause the boys are CRAZY for peas. But you can use whatever treat your ratties prefer, as long as they don't get mushy with the water.


Stiggy loves water. He often washes his face in the water bowl. I'm not so sure about Pop, but once given the change, Stig will swim. I'm pretty certain.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

That sounds completely awesome! I'll have to try it once the weather gets a little better. I wouldn't want them to get cold afterwards because I can totally see my boys just diving into it. They get into everything. It sounds like a lot of fun though, and I bet they would go nuts for some carrots in there.


----------

